# Crit my gelding :)



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

*Constructive crit. please. When using legit horse lingo, please explain it out.* _Last time I asked for crit on a horse I owned (April), someone said one of her knees looked "tied in." I have since asked several horse folks what this meant and no one has been able to figure out any better than myself.

*Age:* ~8 years old
*Gender: *gelding
*Used for: *trail horse/companion horse
*Height: *~15.2

_So! I want some criticism on Butterscotch's build. Do you see him as a good practice jumper? Would he be fair on barrels? *What do you see him being good at just by looking at his build? *I already know he's good on a trail, he just needs his hooves worked on before I travel trail with him.

ALSO, I am aware the picture I have will not be perfect, but it's the levelest ground and he's not good at standing for me. Like... ever.

*P.S.* Please note that he is a little thinner and has more muscle build these days. There's no such thing as flat, level ground at his current home. Sorry!

*Head









Right Side









Right Side Saddled









Left Side Saddled









Chest View (Older image)








*


----------



## DoubleS (Jun 11, 2012)

In a few pics he's splay footed (meaning they point outward a little bit) both in front and back legs. (and needs a trim!)
Generally sturdy-built. Short, strong-looking back with nice sturdy legs and short-ish pasterns. Possibly built downhill a little, but hard to tell if he's not on level ground.
Upright shoulder, but his neck ties in pretty nicely to his shoulders.
Slightly short, thin neck compared to his head, which is just a little large for my taste. His face is adorable, though. Maybe a small head just couldn't hold all his cuteness? 
I can't picture him as a jumper, or even an English horse. He definitely looks like a western-type horse. But who's to say he can't do both?! I'd say he'd be okay at barrels! Maybe not the fastest according to his build, but hey, you never know!
Overall, he has sturdy conformation.


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

See, that's what I thought barrel wise. Mostly be a thing for fun. I also don't see him a jumper, mostly because every saddle I've tried won't fit, which means custom saddlery is necessary. He is very much a western horse, and will jump in it. (Trust me, he took me over one before LOL)

Thanks for the input. Anyone see anything neither of us do?


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

*The more negatives I get told about the more I'll know about my horse. The more I know, the better I can watch for something crappy. So if you see something you really hate about his conformation, SAY SOMETHING. ***


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

I dont know much but defiently get his feet trimmed ^^
Also hes more then welcome to come and live in my paddock so cute! =]


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

Like I said. These are old. But he does need new shoes now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

ahhh! I want!!!!! I love! I have 2ish that look like himright now! one is more of a dun but the other is this color!

-as for barrel racing, that's a way better choice then jumping.. i could't see him jumping.. haha. he is kinda stocky though. i mean im sure that there are alot of horses out there that are stocky but the type of body build i use for barrel racing is like my gelding sunny and i will post a picture below.. but who knows..

you cant really tell his build, i dont think anyways, but he isnt stocky at all.. i have the girth set to the same notch as a halflinger pony haha


----------



## Jewelsb (May 8, 2012)

Are his front ankles swollen in these pics? They look big. It could just be the trim job?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

Jewelsb said:


> Are his front ankles swollen in these pics? They look big. It could just be the trim job?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


They're not swollen at all. It's simply how he's built - very thick boned, which I like. All four legs are like that and haven't changed in appearance and he has seen a vet recently (before I purchased him). He's stumbled a lot when he was unshod, but never successfully did more than chip a hoof (and some of those stumbles were scary). His legs still look just like that... the thickness of a flipping elephant LOL.

My boy fits a 36 grith, best. Then again, I did have to move him up a notch before I was forced to stop riding him. I'll attempt an updated picture soon. (Although I'll warn you ahead of time, I'm trying to hunt down a farrier who will go out to where he lives.)

Thanks so far, everyone.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Tied in at the knee = that just below the knee the tendon is pulled In or is narrower than the rest of the leg. Your horse is is stocky western type, maybe cutting or sorting , he could probably jump most horses can jump, some just are soo much better. He does splay out / toes point out. His pasterns/fetlock looks like he may be developing a bit of arthritis / ring bone. How old is this horse ? You really need to consider his age before adding speed events, and working him up gradually


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

stevenson said:


> Tied in at the knee = that just below the knee the tendon is pulled In or is narrower than the rest of the leg. Your horse is is stocky western type, maybe cutting or sorting , he could probably jump most horses can jump, some just are soo much better. He does splay out / toes point out. His pasterns/fetlock looks like he may be developing a bit of arthritis / ring bone. How old is this horse ? You really need to consider his age before adding speed events, and working him up gradually


In the first post I stated his age. *He is only eight years old, and does not move as if he has arthritis and has seen a vet recently.* I know more than once in the past year.

His favorite thing to do in an arena is to cut side-ways, walk/trot sideways, and "barrel" around whatever may be in the arena. It's why I'm asking about barrel racing.


----------



## Jewelsb (May 8, 2012)

Side pass? Is that what you mean?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

Jewelsb said:


> Side pass? Is that what you mean?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Sure lol. I didn't teach it to him, he does it when he's being crabby. He's never, ever, ever, cooperated with anyone *ever*in the arena. Ever. Jerkface.

But I did discover that bigger = less fight when it comes to arenas.


----------

